
Official Monero website is hacked to deliver currency-stealing malware - tuananh
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/11/official-monero-website-is-hacked-to-deliver-currency-stealing-malware/
======
tuananh
github issue: [https://github.com/monero-
project/monero/issues/6151](https://github.com/monero-
project/monero/issues/6151)

